# waiting



## Dopeman420 (Oct 19, 2006)

im waiting for my buds to cure and i was wondering how to make the fastest hash that i could smoke like today?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 19, 2006)

Are they drying or curing?
If dry then The Brother's Grunt has a thread in this section of ISO quick wash hash. Just using regular 91% iso alcohol. but it takes a while for it to dry out. 
Or you can make finger hash. thats pretty much self explanatory. when manicuring you shoulda been able to get a decent amount off your scissors and fingers.


----------

